#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: Nikon Lenses at Macys Camera Shop (Updated)

## MacysCameraShop

As of August 22, 2014:

Nikon Lenses

Zoom Lenses:

AF-S 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5G ED DX PHP 35,998.00
AF-S 12-24mm f/4G IF-ED PHP PHP 41,998.00
AF-S 14-24mm f/2.8G ED PHP 67,798.00
AF-S 16-35mm f/4G ED VR PHP 55,998.00
AF-S 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED DX VR PHP 29,798.00
AF-S 17-35mm f/2.8D IF-ED PHP 56,998.00
AF-S 17-55mm f/2.8G IF-ED DX PHP 53,498.00
AF 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5D IF-ED PHP 21,998.00
AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G PHP 30,498.00
AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR DX PHP 5,398.00
AF-S 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED PHP 9,498.00
AF-S 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR DX PHP 12,000.00
AF-S DX 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR PHP 14,000.00
AF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II DX PHP 28,898.00
AF-S 18-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II DX PHP 36,498.00
AF-S 24-70mm f/2.8G ED PHP 67,998.00
AF 24-85mm f/2.8-4D IF PHP 22,498.00
AF-S 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5G ED VR PHP 20,198.00
AF-S 24-120mm f/4G VR
AF-S 24-120mm f/4G VR NANO PHP 50,498.00
AF-S 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR PHP 38,998.00
AF-S 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED DX VR PHP 6,998.00
AF-S 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED DX VR PHP 10,498.00
AF-S 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR lI PHP 87,798.00
AF-S 70-200mm f/4G ED VR PHP 54,498.00
AF-S 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED VR PHP 20,998.00
AF 70-300mm f/4-5.6G PHP 5,798.00
AF 80-200mm f/2.8D ED PHP 40,798.00
AF 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED VR PHP 56,398.00
AFS 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED VR PHP 100,998.00
AF-S 200-400mm f/4G ED VR II PHP 296,998.00

Prime Lenses:

AF 10.5mm f/2.8D Fisheye PHP 28,198.00
AF 14mm f/2.8D ED PHP 64,498.00
AF 16mm f/2.8D Fisheye PHP 33,498.00
AF 20mm f/2.8D PHP 23,498.00
AF 24mm f/2.8D PHP 15,798.00
AF-S 24mm f/1.4 G ED PHP 87,998.00
AF 28mm f/2.8D PHP 11,498.00
AF 28mm f/1.8G PHP 27,998.00
AF-S 35mm f/1.4G PHP 68,998.00
AF-S 35mm f/1.8G DX PHP 9,298.00
AF 35mm f/2D PHP 14,298.00
AF-S DX Micro-NIKKOR 40mm f 2.8G PHP 12,498.00
AF 50mm f/1.4D PHP 12,798.00
AF 50mm f/1.4G PHP 20,198.00
AF 50mm f/1.8D PHP 5,298.00
AF 50mm f/1.8G PHP 9,600.00
AF-S 58mm f/1.4G PHP 72,998.00
AF 60mm f/2.8D Micro PHP 17,798.00
AF-S 60mm f/2.8G Micro ED PHP 21,498.00
AF 85mm f/1.4D PHP 43,698.00
AF 85mm f/1.4G PHP 64,898.00
AF 85mm f/1.8D PHP 18,198.00
AF 85mm f/1.8G PHP 20,998.00
AF-S 85mm f/3.5G ED VR PHP 21,998.00
AF-S 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR PHP 36,498.00
AF 105mm f/2D DC PHP 37,998.00
AF 135mm f/2D DC PHP 45,498.00
AF 180mm f/2.8D IF-ED PHP 32,498.00
AF-S 200mm f/2G IF-ED VR II PHP 229,998.00
AF 200mm f/4D IF-ED PHP 55,998.00
AF-S 300mm f/2.8G ED VR II PHP 244,998.00
Af-S 300mm f/4D PHP 45,998.00
AF-S 400mm f/2.8G ED VR PHP 361,598.00
AF-S 500mm f/4D ED VR PHP 335,998.00
AF-S 600mm f/4D ED VR PHP 425,998.00

Special Lenses:

PC-E 24mm f/3.5D ED PHP 93,498.00
PC-E 45mm f/2.8D ED PHP 82,498.00
PC-E 85mm f/2.8D PHP 78,998.00

Teleconverters:

TC-14E II PHP 15,998.00
TC-17E II PHP 16,998.00
TC-20E III PHP 23,998.00

Prices are subject to change without prior notice.

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

As of August 22, 2014:

Nikon Lenses

Zoom Lenses:

AF-S 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5G ED DX PHP 35,998.00
AF-S 12-24mm f/4G IF-ED PHP PHP 41,998.00
AF-S 14-24mm f/2.8G ED PHP 67,798.00
AF-S 16-35mm f/4G ED VR PHP 55,998.00
AF-S 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED DX VR PHP 29,798.00
AF-S 17-35mm f/2.8D IF-ED PHP 56,998.00
AF-S 17-55mm f/2.8G IF-ED DX PHP 53,498.00
AF 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5D IF-ED PHP 21,998.00
AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G PHP 30,498.00
AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR DX PHP 5,398.00
AF-S 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED PHP 9,498.00
AF-S 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR DX PHP 12,000.00
AF-S DX 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR PHP 14,000.00
AF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II DX PHP 28,898.00
AF-S 18-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II DX PHP 36,498.00
AF-S 24-70mm f/2.8G ED PHP 67,998.00
AF 24-85mm f/2.8-4D IF PHP 22,498.00
AF-S 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5G ED VR PHP 20,198.00
AF-S 24-120mm f/4G VR
AF-S 24-120mm f/4G VR NANO PHP 50,498.00
AF-S 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR PHP 38,998.00
AF-S 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED DX VR PHP 6,998.00
AF-S 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED DX VR PHP 10,498.00
AF-S 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR lI PHP 87,798.00
AF-S 70-200mm f/4G ED VR PHP 54,498.00
AF-S 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED VR PHP 20,998.00
AF 70-300mm f/4-5.6G PHP 5,798.00
AF 80-200mm f/2.8D ED PHP 40,798.00
AF 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED VR PHP 56,398.00
AFS 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED VR PHP 100,998.00
AF-S 200-400mm f/4G ED VR II PHP 296,998.00

Prime Lenses:

AF 10.5mm f/2.8D Fisheye PHP 28,198.00
AF 14mm f/2.8D ED PHP 64,498.00
AF 16mm f/2.8D Fisheye PHP 33,498.00
AF 20mm f/2.8D PHP 23,498.00
AF 24mm f/2.8D PHP 15,798.00
AF-S 24mm f/1.4 G ED PHP 87,998.00
AF 28mm f/2.8D PHP 11,498.00
AF 28mm f/1.8G PHP 27,998.00
AF-S 35mm f/1.4G PHP 68,998.00
AF-S 35mm f/1.8G DX PHP 9,298.00
AF 35mm f/2D PHP 14,298.00
AF-S DX Micro-NIKKOR 40mm f 2.8G PHP 12,498.00
AF 50mm f/1.4D PHP 12,798.00
AF 50mm f/1.4G PHP 20,198.00
AF 50mm f/1.8D PHP 5,298.00
AF 50mm f/1.8G PHP 9,600.00
AF-S 58mm f/1.4G PHP 72,998.00
AF 60mm f/2.8D Micro PHP 17,798.00
AF-S 60mm f/2.8G Micro ED PHP 21,498.00
AF 85mm f/1.4D PHP 43,698.00
AF 85mm f/1.4G PHP 64,898.00
AF 85mm f/1.8D PHP 18,198.00
AF 85mm f/1.8G PHP 20,998.00
AF-S 85mm f/3.5G ED VR PHP 21,998.00
AF-S 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR PHP 36,498.00
AF 105mm f/2D DC PHP 37,998.00
AF 135mm f/2D DC PHP 45,498.00
AF 180mm f/2.8D IF-ED PHP 32,498.00
AF-S 200mm f/2G IF-ED VR II PHP 229,998.00
AF 200mm f/4D IF-ED PHP 55,998.00
AF-S 300mm f/2.8G ED VR II PHP 244,998.00
Af-S 300mm f/4D PHP 45,998.00
AF-S 400mm f/2.8G ED VR PHP 361,598.00
AF-S 500mm f/4D ED VR PHP 335,998.00
AF-S 600mm f/4D ED VR PHP 425,998.00

Special Lenses:

PC-E 24mm f/3.5D ED PHP 93,498.00
PC-E 45mm f/2.8D ED PHP 82,498.00
PC-E 85mm f/2.8D PHP 78,998.00

Teleconverters:

TC-14E II PHP 15,998.00
TC-17E II PHP 16,998.00
TC-20E III PHP 23,998.00

Prices are subject to change without prior notice.

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## musicsavant

Naay molds akong 18-105mm.Tagpila palimpyo ug lens?

----------

